# OPI - Optima ICM



## lcl999 (29 June 2008)

Does anybody have an opinion or news on this?

I note that their sales of PCs to govt. is well down, meanwhile they have bought a small retail chain - Digital City which has about four stores in Sydney.

Who knows anything about Digital City. Would you buy anything there?

LCL


----------

